# The Fuzz Balls *Updated* New Photos!



## Kage Davies (Dec 21, 2008)

So, I currently have five does to my name :3. Its a work in progress.

So far I have four PEWs from Cait, my first radar eared babies;




























The photos were all taken inside, so they're all yellow T_T.

And finally, I have Russet. I travelled 12 hours to go pick her up today from Anglemouse ^^. She's a semi LH agouti. I have to wait till she stops pinging about to take some photos .


----------



## Angelmouse (Oct 3, 2008)

I'm sure she will calm down soon  
By the way the pics look really nice with the yellow tint, gives you a nice warm feeling when you look at them


----------



## Kage Davies (Dec 21, 2008)

Oh, she had already by this morning :3. I only opened up the box for a quick peep, but it was a good job I did... She'd pushed a bit of carefresh against the ball in the bottle, and the thing had flooded the whole of the bottom of the box -_-. We've moved it further up the mesh now, so fingers crossed it doesn't happen again.

Anyway, I got her out properly for the first time this evening. She seemed happy enough... And she peed on the bed, which I can only take as a good sign :lol:. Here's her best photo;










Currently she's trying to lick all of the goosefat off that I used to grease her wheel XD. I'ma post some photos of her new home in my RUB thread in a sec.


----------



## dangermouse (Oct 4, 2008)

nice mice.............


----------



## Miss-Freak-Of-Nature (Oct 6, 2008)

OMG a semi LH agouti  She is georgious 

Such lovely mice


----------



## Angelmouse (Oct 3, 2008)

Marnie...if you can travel I have 1 more left! Your call


----------



## Miss-Freak-Of-Nature (Oct 6, 2008)

Angelmouse said:


> Marnie...if you can travel I have 1 more left! Your call


I don't drive pitty though if I wlived closer to you then I would of jumped at the chance = (


----------



## Kage Davies (Dec 21, 2008)

I'd run one over on the train, but I think Staffordshire is a way aways from us, too. We don't drive either T_T. Although I do hope to remedy this soon :3.

She is pretty :3. And a little nutty. My OH's mother is very taken with her, although if she asks me to explain the semi long haired thing again, I might explode O.O.


----------



## Angelmouse (Oct 3, 2008)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Kage Davies (Dec 21, 2008)

I set them up a play pen in the bath last night to take a good look at the PEWs and they look much better. They're happy to let me look at them one by one, but catching them in the Rotastak is a nightmare XD.

Anyway, I couldn't resist a couple of photos. Look at those little faces!


----------

